# Help me!



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been trying to research every single kind of dog food ever to try and put Zoe on the best that I can. She's on Eukanuba small bites, which until recently I did not realize is not the greatest, and she scratches and chews on her feet every once in a while. I want to try changing her food anyway and see if this doesn't help with that.

I've been on every website and researched so many foods but it is SO confusing! Does anyone know the dog foods they recommended in the Whole Dog Journal? 

She is about 14 months so she would be on an adult food. I want to avoid beets or anything else that is going to cause tear stains. She doesn't love the Eukanuba and can be picky at times but I have a feeling that if I were feeding her something of higher quality she would like it better.

I know to stay away from by-products and such. The foods I have looked at are Chicken Soup, Flint River Ranch, Fromm Family Foods, Merrick, Artemis, and some of the Nutro stuff. There is so much out there that I feel SO overwhelmed :new_Eyecrazy: 

What do you have your dogs on? I want to switch Zoe over as soon as possible!

Thanks for the help....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I have the boys on Artemis Small breed. They love it. I mix in some Merrick canned (there are so many flavors to choose from). The Merrick looks like a stew, it's not just all ground up mush, there are big chicken pieces and veggies too. Merrick also has dry kibble. The Artemis seems to be doing well with the boys. 

Merrick site
artemis site


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I know this might sound like a silly question, but if garlic (or garlic clove) is an ingredient in the dog food, will it make the dog's breath smell?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley is eating the Chicken Soup brand! I am very pleased with it!


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Are the kibbles small enough for a malt to eat in the Chicken Soup brand? I couldn't find a small breed formula for that kind.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@Jun 19 2005, 10:42 PM
> *Are the kibbles small enough for a malt to eat in the Chicken Soup brand?  I couldn't find a small breed formula for that kind.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73968*


[/QUOTE]


They are small and flatter than some of the other kibble we have had. It seems like the puppy formula kibble looked different than the adult though...but I don't remember what was different.







I just remember pouring the adult in and being surprised b/c it was different.







Most places that sell the Chicken Soup brand have small sample bags for like 1.99 so you can try it out.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Do you guys think that it is important to buy a food that is specifically small breed or is it just as good to buy a high quality food that is just for adult dogs in general?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I never noticed garlic breath. I chose small breed because of the kibble size. Peanut won't eat if the kibble is too big. Also some brands say that small breed dogs are picky eaters and that their small breed formula is extra tasty to get them to eat. I think you should be fine whether it's a specific small breed or regular.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey eats the Natural Balance Venison dry kibble and once in a while put some of the Natrual Balance Fish/sweet potatoe dry kibble in. I put two capsules of salmon/fish oil on her food everynight. I read somewhere that it was good for dogs with allegeries. I know the Natural Balance Lamb has a sticker on the bag that says that it is for dogs with allegies. Lacey is a good little eater, not to picky.

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Those on your list are excellent... I'm familiar with most of them. Why not try some samples and see what she likes. A lot of the Flint River distributors will send free samples or you can buy a sample pack for about $5. My guys loved the Flint River samples but it is highly concentrated and they would only get a teeny amount... and they love to eat, so I thought they would get mad at me for such small portions!


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Shipping IS expensive!! I'm going to try a 3.3 lb bag of the Artemis small breed. They really sold me on it how it is specially designed for small dogs and picky eaters. It's like 9 bucks for the bag and then 7 for shipping!








I think I'm going to try and find some samples of other premium foods as well. I really like the look of Merrick brand dry food but I feel worried about how big the kibbles will be. Zoe just won't eat it if it's too big.
I'm also looking into the Wellness foods (which I think make Innova).
There are so many to chose from...and I don't think we have many good distributors in our town so I think it might be difficult to find samples


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

If I remember right, the Merrick kibble is about the same size as Chicken Soup kibble. They are a little bigger but they are flat.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I found a distributor in my town that has Chicken Soup so I think I'm going to order the Artemis online and then try and get some samples of Chicken Soup.


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Well the Artemis came and Zoe seems to really like it so far. I'm impressed with it and everything...the only weird thing is there seems to be a typo on the back of the bag.
The whole bag talks about how much food to feed your dog (pregnant, puppy, and by weight) and it says on the front that it is a 3.3 lb bag of Super Premium Dog food.
But on the back of the bag, it says on the bottom, under all the dog description stuff, that it is a 3.3 lb bag of Super Premium Cat Food!








I wrote them to tell them this and also to make sure that it really IS dog food!


----------

